
Albatrosses strapped with sensors help spy on illegal fishing boats - weare138
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2231442-albatrosses-strapped-with-sensors-help-spy-on-illegal-fishing-boats/
======
aurizon
Illegal fishing boats start shooting ALL albatrosses - in case they are the
spies?

~~~
weare138
Then we'll have to deploy tactical seagulls.

~~~
aurizon
Real wingmen...

